# Peto



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

This gorgeous little man has just turned 4 weeks and Im totally :love 
























And heres his brother Jin having a right old pose








Both are looking quite long haired although it doesnt really show well on the photos
:love1


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

He is cute.
I can see the longhair, he is quite tufty under the chin  
I breed longhairs and find that unfortunatly the tend to grow into their fur :roll: but they do seem to be a bit woolly compaired to the short coated mice. Its hard work getting the coat something like.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

awww too cute


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

he's cracking I could very easily eat him up!!

I have a semi-long haired satin and he's about 12 weeks old now and only just "growing into his coat" most days are just bad hair days because he looks like he's just fallen out of bed!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Hehe thanx guys...Yes, they definitely are growing into their coats now. Some of the girls are obviously going to keep a good amount of long hair though. Here was Peto a few days back, please excuse the mucky glass...Hes so scrummy :love


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

wow he's gaining beautifully, I woudn't worry about him growing into his coat as much as growing into those fabulous ears


----------

